# Light v's Dark Sugar



## niallam (Oct 27, 2016)

Slightly more of a bitter taste from the dark sugar but not really noticeable to most I'd say. 
Used all light for rub and BBQ sauce and all dark in the second pic. 
What do most use? 













image.jpeg



__ niallam
__ Oct 27, 2016


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 27, 2016)

Dark Brown for everything...Better flavor...JJ


----------



## boykjo (Oct 27, 2016)

I like the light brown with a little Turbinado added


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 27, 2016)

Turbinado for everything.

Al


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 27, 2016)

Yup. What Chef JJ said.

The difference is in the amount of molasses. There was a post on here somewhere about conversions/substitutions....Ah! here it is from my notes!:

To make light brown sugar from white sugar:
-For each 1 cup firmly packed light brown sugar called for in a recipe, use 1 1/2 tablespoons molasses plus 1 cup granulated sugar.

To make light brown sugar from dark brown sugar:
-To make light brown sugar from dark brown sugar, use 1/2 cup firmly packed dark brown sugar and 1/2 cup granulated sugar.

To make dark brown sugar:
-For dark brown sugar from light brown sugar, use 1 cup firmly packed light brown sugar plus 1 tablespoon molasses;

-To make dark brown sugar from white sugar:
1 cup granulated sugar plus 1/4 cup molasses.


----------

